# What's a song you love/like... from a band you hate/dislike?



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess the title's pretty self explanatory. Do you have any songs that you love from a band you otherwise can't stand?

I'll go first...

*The Doors - Touch Me*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw

I normally can't stand The Doors. I find a lot of their songs to be repetitive, repetitive, repetitive, and dragged out for way too long. I'm also not a big fan of their sound (I'd guess you call it). Despite that, I could listen to this song any day of the week; I can't quite explain it.

*Outkast - Hey Ya*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi8rsCncwF8

This is even harder to explain. I don't like Outkast, I don't like its genre, and yet this constantly gets stuck in my head from out of the blue. I can't say the same thing for the millions of acoustic covers, however...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]nIKyNyI6V68[/yt]

Yeah I fucking hate Coldplay but I think they did a really good cover of this. Having seen the movie and heard the song like a thousand times, I do quite like this version.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey ya is because that shit was generic mainstream shit that kids love I love outkast (ATL represent) but that shit just made me throw away my mp3 player.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> Hey ya is because that shit was generic mainstream shit that kids love I love outkast (ATL represent) but that shit just made me throw away my mp3 player.



I have to ask, exactly how many centimeters thick are the rims on your glasses?

Maybe it was insanely popular but it's still incredibly catchy and it's meant to be a silly, catchy song. It's not trying to be anything else and that's why it's good.

The whole "This song is bad because it's on every radio station" thing is for hipsters only. Want to know why that song is on every radio station? Because it's a fucking good song.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ya is because that shit was generic mainstream shit that kids love I love outkast (ATL represent) but that shit just made me throw away my mp3 player.
> ...



I'm a rap fan and I think they sold out (uh, became a sellout, either one), not necessarily because it was on 'every radio station'.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKyEbjcvUag&ob=av3n


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > CCNaru said:
> ...



Anyone who has ever made any money in any artistic medium (music especially) has been called a sellout at one point or another; that really doesn't hold too much weight.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



naw dude

dude

naw


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > CCNaru said:
> ...



Please go on, you're so enlightening.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 25, 2012)

[yt]HgzGwKwLmgM[/yt]

I don't in any way dislike Queen, but I'm just not a fan of its style at all..  However, I love this song for some reason.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2012)

Also...

*Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEJ26h_cBqQ

I know, as someone born and raised in New Jersey, that Bruce Springsteen is supposed to be my musical bread and butter all rolled into one. Yeah, no. No, no, no. Seriously, no. Except, of course, for this song. Maybe it's just because I'm waiting for the inevitable mash up with Bowie, "Let's Dance In The Dark". Who knows?

@[member='Defiance']

It's alright, son. That's natural.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 25, 2012)

Jason Mraz - You Fuckin Did It


Song starts @ 2:30


----------



## DS1 (Mar 25, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Jason Mraz - You Fuckin Did It
> 
> Song starts @ 2:30



Ah, you beat me to it. But then I realized I don't _really_ hate Mraz, there's just a million people that do what he does better, hahaha.


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not really fond of Limp Bizkit, they're not bad, but meh, not really a fan of theirs.
That song was originally from The Who, but I prefer Limp Bizkit's cover to the original one tbh. >.<

As a band itself I prefer The Who over Limp Bizkit anytime. xP


----------

